# need one more guy for sat 6/4/2011



## mestevez (Apr 3, 2011)

We're looking for one more guy for Saturday 4-2011 to share expenses and fishing If the weather ok will leave Surfside around 4:30. We'll be out about 40-50nm with stop at rig to catch some bait. Call me on my cell. (832)851-8665 
MIguel.
__________________ 
  ​ mestevez View Public Profile Find all posts by mestevez Add mestevez to Your Contacts


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

What are the expense like? I have a boat at surfside but will not go that far.


----------



## mestevez (Apr 3, 2011)

*here*

$150.00 each, call if you want


----------

